# Any month to month rentals available in Spain?



## SheerWanderlust (Dec 16, 2011)

I will only be in spain for a month and I'm looking for an alternative to hosteling. Any suggestions or tips are more than appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SheerWanderlust said:


> I will only be in spain for a month and I'm looking for an alternative to hosteling. Any suggestions or tips are more than appreciated!




:welcome:
you could try Vacation rentals, private rooms, sublets by the night - Accommodations on Airbnb


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Go to idealista.com
Choose 
"Alquilar" then "vacacional" then the community where you'd like to rent.


----------

